# "trilling"



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

we have been working on Brix's "sitz" and "platz" with distractions this past week (namely, the other dog going out, the cat coming in, etc).

now, while Brix has remained in the required position, with me w/leash, he gets so wound up that he "trills" and his forequarters literally shake even though he stays where he's supposed to. i haven't yet had to correct him, but i can feel that he's just almost at the point of losing it (the vocal/physical cues help a little--der....).

so should i continue to increase the time requirement? or should i stay where we are until he doesn't vocalize/tremble before increasing the time? i think i should just stay where we are for a minute until he can relax a little--right now he's so "ON" that the second i release him he nearly tears a tendon, even if i stay as low-key in the release as i can, ie, "free", neutral tone, no big deal. 

i'm trying to remember the 3 "D's": distance, distraction, ??? anyway--ideas??


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

What is the reward ??? he gets to kill the cat ? ? ? ?


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

well, he would LIKE to kill the cat, or the other dog (or at least get a good bite on them), but his "reward" right now is the release. i'm thinking of changing the reward from throwing his kong (which, when he's in the above situation he's not really concerned with), to his ball-on-a-string (not tested yet per above, but he LOVES it).

but really, at this point, should i just extend the time requirement and ignore all the melodrama, maybe increase the reward value for staying?


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

The problem with rewarding him when he is trilling like an idiot, is that it will be a behavior that he will continue to do. Tell him to shut the **** up, or whack him in his head.........LOL

Try and use something a little less distracting, then when he is correct, let him kill the cat.


----------



## Kristina Senter (Apr 4, 2006)

I've always known it as "Time, Distance, Distraction", not sure what the third "D" would be.
I don't correct the trembling when first teaching commands (unless the dog develops a habit of trembling their way out of the position) because it is a chemical reaction to stress that is hard for dog to control. Vocalizing I will correct immediately. Think of it all as correcting the thought rather than the action. The most important thing is to reward the calm behavior and never the nutty behavior.


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

Kristina Senter said:


> I've always known it as "Time, Distance, Distraction", not sure what the third "D" would be.


Duration??


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

marcy bukkit said:


> Duration??



Right you are.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

"duration" it is.

so correct for the vocalization immediately he starts it? i really don't have a problem busting him in the head for it-he can take that kind of correction, just don't want to go there right off the bat if a prong/"uh-uh" correction will get the job done.

but then do i reward stopping the trilling (first step?) or maintaining the "sitz"? break this down how? he only exhibits this behavior when asked to "cap" himself; ie, a sitz w/no distractions is no prob, a sitz w/cat/dog sends him almost over the edge.

should i be doing distance desensitivation on this one? or duration desensitivation?

on reflection: set up scenario where daughter walks past carrying cat. if B-dog stays w/o trilling, throw ball (or cat   ). continue to increase the 3 D's, one at a time, correcting the trilling first....


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I would reward the dog when it focuses on you instead of the distraction even if it's for a split second. Build on that. 
I also prefer for the reward to be the interacton of a tug game with me instead of just giving a kong/toy/etc. Once the dog is in possession of the reward, your value goes down.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

How bad does he want the cat for ****s sake ???? Start with less distraction, and be glad he isn't running and "capping" the cat. I like him allready.

Sandro has a cat, and Buko follows it nonstop hoping it will run. It runs at him and grabs his leg and tries to play with him. pretty weird.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

oh, he wants the cat pretty bad--he'll lay in my bedroom just waiting to ambush the cat when it tries to cross the kitchen or living room. then it's "charge", but when he gets the cat too pissed off, the cat attacks him.

bob--that's a good tip--Brix LOVES his ball-on-a-string much more than the kong. thanks for all the input guys; we'll back up a notch or two.


----------

